# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کاربرانی که اولین کنکورشون سال۹۱یا۹۲بوده و قراره دوباره کنکور بدن بیان داخل لطفا...

## Helper1999

سلام و عرض ادب اون دسته از داوطلبانی که اولین کنکورشون سال ۹۱یا۹۲بوده و برای کنکور ۹۹ثبت نام کردن یا قراره سال ۱۴۰۰کنکور بدن همین جا پیام بدن.

----------


## -Sara-

Up

----------


## Lara27

من هستم

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

من هم هستم ...

----------


## Ftmvei

منم هستم

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

منم هستم

----------


## ali1994

منم هستم.​

----------


## Lara27

الان هدف این تاپیک چی بود؟؟؟ 
استارتر هم که اخراج شد

----------


## Parisa 747

منم هستم

----------


## مهندس مرضیه

منم اولین کنکورم ۸۹ بوده

----------

